

Probably the slickest iphone app for the jailbroken iphone - twism
http://www.efksoft.com/products/qtweeterforiphone/

======
andreyf
Nice, but I don't think this kind of functionality - updating multiple things
at once - belongs at the application layer (iPhone or otherwise). API's need
to become common enough for you to be able to instruct Twitter to push your
tweets to any URL you'd like, using various interfaces.

Seriously guys, this was the original vision of object orientation in
Smalltalk. Objects need global URI's, interfaces (protocols, message systems,
whatever you want to call them), and the ability to communicate.

These are ideas from the 80's! Get it right already!

------
jemmons
Let me be the first to say "thank you", Apple, for protecting me from exactly
the sort of shenanigans this app offers up as "features".

~~~
benreesman
I disagree completely. If the iPhone SDK offered this sort of feature then
people who want it (like me) could have it, and people who are not interested
(like you) could pass.

The only 'protection' you need from apps like this is the freedom to choose
them or not as you like. Crippling the platform is not the answer.

~~~
jemmons
I'm sure this is what browser makers thought when they put in the ability to
"pop up" a new window in front of the current one. "Some websites might use it
for annoying or nefarious purposes, but the only protection people need is the
freedom to not visit sites with popups."

Of course, we've now lived through the truth. Nary a browser can be had
without some (imperfect) form of popup blocker built-in to prevent the most
egregious nastiness from invading our screens.

Personally, I've never seen an interface that made use of popups in such a way
so as to justify their existence. I'd just as soon the feature had never been
implemented. If popup ads are something you appreciate, however, I have a
counterproposal for you: The only protection you need from "crippled"
platforms like the iPhone is the freedom to choose another phone.

------
auston
I just use the twitter facebook app.

Although I do like the way it is called up.

